# I dont know what to do with my hair!



## x_GlAmOuR_GaL_x (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey everyone so this is officially my first specktra post!

Anyways school is going to start soon, and I need to do something with my hair. My hair looks basically the same as this girls, if I put mouse in it and let it dry: http://naturallycurly2.com/home/index.php (the girl with the varsity shirt) 

My hate my hair, and I don’t know what to do with it anymore. I rarely wear my hair down because I think my hair is too curly and frizzy. I  always tie it in a ponytail or in two braids. I have a ceramic straighter, which works well. What kind of haircut would work well for me? Can people with curly hair get bangs? What about highlights? Any advice or pictures would be very helpful!! And if anyone has naturally curly hair, tell me about it, and what you do with it. Thanks to anyone who replies!


----------



## Gleep (Aug 21, 2005)

Excuse the Neighbours pictures lol, but was the only example i could think of! From the picture you posted I get the impression you have hair sort of like Lara Sacher, so i googled a few different hairdos on her, some of them look quite cute, dunno what you think:














Excuse the large photos, it was all i could find. I dunno if you like any of those styles, but i think she has your hair type, you could do a more expansive search and it might come up with more!

Anyway hope that helped a bit!


----------



## Pink_minx (Aug 21, 2005)

I was looking through curly hair styles and I found this site.
http://www.hairboutique.com/tips/curlyhairstyles.htm
hope that helps hun!


----------



## NIXIE (Aug 23, 2005)

If you have curly hair, I always found with my hair that if I used mousse it made the curl more defined... and stayed non-fuzzy-frizzy for the whole day!!!


----------



## so_siqqq (Aug 24, 2005)

Try using a smoothing serum to get rid of frizzies. When your hair is damp add a curl booster for more defined curls. And, yes, you can get highlights! Any hair texture can get highlights. 

You can get bangs though an acutual picture of yourself would be more helpful. With bangs I don't reccomend getting them too short because your hair is curly. I think you can pull off bangs that are eye length and longer. As for the whole cut long layers would cut down volume and add texture and movement.

A cut like this would be really nice and is quite universal for styling: http://www.ukhairdressers.com/style/index2.asp?R1=6181&month1=&pg=1&styl1=Barrie%20Ste  phen


----------



## melozburngr (Aug 24, 2005)

I cannot stress this enough... USE A DIFFUSER with GEL.  my hair is frizz city if I dont.. you have to put the gel (  I use a combo of Frizz Ease Dream curls spray, frizz ease Gel, and Garnier Fructise (sp?)  mousse, and them flip my hair over and blowdry it with a diffuser on, my hair is a little longer than shoulder length and it takes about 10 min to dry, after it is mostly dry, I use a little bit of hairspray - Pantene Flexible hold aerosol spray, as close to the roots as possible... the blowdry a little more... till TOTALLY dry.  then flip head over, and arrange hair how you like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I taught my friend Jacquie, too.. and now we both have great hair (if I do say so myself lol)  I get compliments ALL the time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (god I sounds conceited- but really- Im not! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  I just wanted to stress how incredibly well this method works.


----------

